# Neuapplikation / (nicht) wesentliche Veränderung / Verkettung



## JackCGN (30 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

es gibt unterschiedliche Integrationsszenarien bei der Errichtung von Anlagen wie in den Punkten 1-5 beschrieben. (Zusätzlich im letzten Absatz noch die Verkettung).
Meine Frage richtet sich nach dem Umfang der technischen Dokumentation für das jeweilige Szenario. Mein Verständnis über den Umfang der Dokumentation habe ich mal in der unteren Tabelle aufgeführt. Entspricht dies denn auch der Gesetzteslage?


1. Neue Roboterapplikation

2. Neue Roboterapplikation kombiniert mit bestehende Anlage als nicht wesentliche Veränderung. Bestehende Anlage umfasst: Bedienungsanleitung / Konformitätserklärung / CE-Kennzeichnung / ohne Risikobeurteilung.

3. Neue Roboterapplikation kombiniert mit bestehende Anlage als nicht wesentliche Veränderung. Bestehende Anlage umfasst: keine Bedienungsanleitung oder keine Konformitätserklärung oder keine CE-Kennzeichnung / ohne Risikobeurteilung.

4. Neue Roboterapplikation kombiniert mit bestehende Anlage als wesentliche Veränderung. Bestehende Anlage umfasst: Bedienungsanleitung / Konformitätserklärung / CE-Kennzeichnung / ohne Risikobeurteilung.

5. Neue Roboterapplikation kombiniert mit bestehende Anlage als wesentliche Veränderung. Bestehende Anlage umfasst: keine Bedienungsanleitung oder keine Konformitätserklärung oder keine CE-Kennzeichnung / ohne Risikobeurteilung.

*Bei jedem dieser Szenarien habe ich jeweils eine nicht vorhandene Risikobeurteilung der bestehenden Anlage angenommen, da diese vom Hersteller der bestehenden Anlage nicht ausgehändigt werden muss.*



Für den Umfang der technischen Dokumentation ergibt sich für mich folgende Schlussfolgerung, wobei das „X“ jeweils für zwingend erforderlich steht (Dokumente, die ohnehin erforderlich sind, wie Schaltplan, habe ich hier der Übersicht halber weggelassen)


​*Konformitätserklärung 
der Neuanlage**Konformitätserklärung
der Gesamtanlage**Risikobeurteilung
der Neuanlage**Risikobeurteilung
der Gesamtanlage**Bedienungsanleitung
der Neuanlage**Bedienungsanleitung
der Gesamtanlage**CE-Kennzeichnung und
Typenschild der Teilanlage**CE-Kennzeichen und
Typenschild der Gesamtanlage**zu 1*​X​​X​​X​​X​​*zu 2*​X​​X​​X​​X​​*zu 3*​​X​​X​​X​​X​*zu 4*​​X​​X​​X​​X​*zu 5*​​X​​X​​X​​X​


*Verkettung von Anlagen.*

Laut dem Interpretationspapier des BMAS spricht man von einer Verkettung von Anlagen, wenn ein Ereignis einer Teilanlage zu einer Gefährdung der anderen Teilanlage führt und zur Vermeidung dieser Gefährdung sicherheitstechnische Maßnahmen getroffen werden müssen. Die DGUV Information 209-074 vermerkt hierzu:

_„Ein rein funktionelles Zusammenwirken ist nicht ausreichend, um eine Verkettung im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie herbeizuführen. Dies wird auch aus dem Ablaufdiagramm des zuvor genannten Interpretationspapiers deutlich (Abbildung 20). Ebenso ist eine übergeordnete Not-Halt-Einrichtung allein kein Kriterium für eine verkette Anlage“_

Weiter ist zu lesen:

_„Derjenige, der die Verkettung übernimmt, muss dann folgende Dokumente erstellen:

• EG-Konformitätserklärung für die Gesamtanlage/CE-Zeichen

• Betriebsanleitung für die Gesamtanlage

• Risikobeurteilung und Schutzmaßnahmenbeschreibung mindestens für schnittstellenbedingte Gefahren. Die Lieferung der Risikobeurteilung an den zukünftigen Betreiber kann z.B. im Lastenheft vereinbart werden (wichtig für spätere Umbauten).

• Dokumentation unter Verwendung der Dokumentation der verketteten Maschinen, Teilmaschinen (unvollständige Maschinen) und Komponenten“_


*Die oben genannten Punkte 1 bis 5 können also nochmal unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Verkettung betrachtet werden. Wie verhält es sich dann mit der technischen Dokumentation.*


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2022)

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich deinen Ausführungen zustimmen.
Bei der Bestandsanlage spielt auch noch das Alter eine Rolle. Ist sie vor 1996 gebaut, hat sie keine CE.

Falls du Betreiber bist, musst du auch noch die Gefährungsbeurteilung laut  Betriebssicherheitsverordnung anpassen (lassen)


----------



## JackCGN (30 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick würde ich deinen Ausführungen zustimmen.
> Bei der Bestandsanlage spielt auch noch das Alter eine Rolle. Ist sie vor 1996 gebaut, hat sie keine CE.
> 
> Falls du Betreiber bist, musst du auch noch die Gefährungsbeurteilung laut  Betriebssicherheitsverordnung anpassen (lassen)



Wie sieht es dann mit den Maschinen vor 1996 aus? Kommt man dann an dieser Stelle um Gesamtkonformitätsbewertung nicht drum herum? Oder kommt man gar mit einer nicht wesentlichen Veränderung drum herum?


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2022)

JackCGN schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dann mit den Maschinen vor 1996 aus? Kommt man dann an dieser Stelle um Gesamtkonformitätsbewertung nicht drum herum? Oder kommt man gar mit einer nicht wesentlichen Veränderung drum herum?



Tja ... da gibt's verschiedene Ansichten. Von "unterliegt nicht der MRL ... also auch keine wesentliche Änderung" bis "komplette CE-Doku erforderlich". Was immer gilt ist die Betriebssicherheitsvorordnung und dem entsprechend eben die Gefahrdungsbeurteilung erstellt und die Alt-Anlage auch auf den Stand der Technik gebracht.


----------

